# how many megabytes does it take to stream a five minute youtube video?



## niall (Mar 4, 2005)

I've just got a crappy download limit which i guess i've got an eye on. I also couldnt think where else to post this.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

howdy niall, 

That would all depend on the compression of the video, but I would guess around 180 megs..


----------



## niall (Mar 4, 2005)

oh i thought it'd be a lot lower than that


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

it all depends on compression.. If it is DIVX then it will be alot lower than that.

I did not mean 180 megs I meant about 18 megs or even lower.


----------



## niall (Mar 4, 2005)

ok thanks, can anyone else verify this?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yah around 15-18


----------



## niall (Mar 4, 2005)

oh thanks, i thought it would be more but thanks, im glad that it's only around that area


----------

